# First Round: Fruhling- 4 Last Songs: Hendricks and Arroyo



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

This is one of my top five favorite pieces for a soprano to sing. I have 6 contestants. The first two are not as well known for doing the songs but I think they should be. On Hendricks version, be aware there are two songs so only listen to the first for the contest. Arroyo was a really big surprise for me. The pieces aren't long but three in a row might be overwhelming with their extreme beauty.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I’m not sure you’re in the right forum for this. It’s not opera. Would the vocal forum not be a better fit? 🤔


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> I’m not sure you’re in the right forum for this. It’s not opera. Would the vocal forum not be a better fit? 🤔


I think most of us are OK with it being here. Posts tend to get lost in the vocal forum.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> I’m not sure you’re in the right forum for this. It’s not opera. Would the vocal forum not be a better fit? 🤔


I never go to that other forum so perhaps I can see your point but my 6 contestants are all opera singers and stylistically these songs with orchestra are not any different from opera arias musically. Musically if you placed this in Ariadne the music wouldn't stand out as different.. They have been discussed here before and I use a lot of lieder for the mezzos as there are so many less arias for them to sing and no one complained. If there is a big hue and cry I will ask that this be expunged.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

Barbebleu said:


> I’m not sure you’re in the right forum for this. It’s not opera. Would the vocal forum not be a better fit? 🤔


That’s a valid point. Although there’s something of a thin, blurry line between opera and Lied esp. in the case of Richard Strauss.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I also do not visit the forum on vocal music and prefer for the stuff to be here.

Arroyos voice is beautiful. I thought I don't like Strauss, but maybe I am ready for some of his music after all.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

These types of threads have been going on for a long time already here and they are clearly appreciated by the opera lovers of TC. No need to change something. Let's end this side discussion and focus on the two renditions of Strauss.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BBSVK said:


> I also do not visit the forum on vocal music and prefer for the stuff to be here.
> 
> Arroyos voice is beautiful. I thought I don't like Strauss, but maybe I am ready for some of his music after all.


Strauss has different sides. Wild and crazy like Elektra and Salome but this is totally transcendent.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

What other forums??
Anyway, this is my home base at this website and I welcome these two singers but my vote goes to Arroyo.
(who put that awful picture on her album? For shame! She looks demented.)


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

nina foresti said:


> What other forums??
> Anyway, this is my home base at this website and I welcome these two singers but my vote goes to Arroyo.
> (who put that awful picture on her album? For shame! She looks demented.)


There is a subforum on vocal music here on Talk classical. I know about it but do not go there.

Really, that picture of Arroyo is so weird. I went to wikipedia to find out, what kind of "syndrome" or deformity she had. But probably something bad happened to this foto only  The other ones look normal.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Neither would be close to my first choice tbh - can I blaspheme here and say I find them too operatic? 😎


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> These types of threads have been going on for a long time already here and they are clearly appreciated by the opera lovers of TC. No need to change something. Let's end this side discussion and focus on the two renditions of Strauss.


Very confusing for pedants like myself. I tend to look at the various forums I’m interested in so that the first place I look for lieder, art songs etc. is the Vocal Music forum. 🧐


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Hendricks was a lovely but light, slender-voiced singer. Listening to her in this I felt as if I were watching a little blue bird flying against a vast blue sky. At the end I felt unsure whether I had really seen the bird, or whether my memory had made me imagine it. Gosh...I would love to see again one of those delightful blue **** I saw on my visit to London long ago! Thanks for the memory, Barbara. I don't blame you for wanting to sing this. What soprano wouldn't? Next stop: Salome. Elektra by nightfall. (It's a cute little bird, censor, not a terrifying piece of female anatomy.)

Arroyo has the needed vocal weight; I can definitely hear her, no doubt about it. It's all rather monochromatic and generalized, though, and I don't hear much in the way of words. I can second Art Rock and say that she sounds too "operatic"; her voice would benefit from a live acoustic situation, or at least less prominent miking. (Does anyone else have an aversion to spelling it "micing," yet pronouncing it "miking"? "Micing" looks like what Hans Neuenfels did to _Lohengrin_ at Bayreuth.)

Somewhat to my surprise, I'm going to choose Hendricks, mainly beause she sounds pretty. Or at least I think she does.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Arroyo had a beautiful voice, but I don't really like her in this. It sounds lugubrious and the song never really takes off. I am reminded that, aside from Jessye, the versions I like best have sopranos, who are on the leaner side; Schwarzkopf, Popp and Fleming. The fist song is about Spring after all, so why not a Sophie voice here and Hendricks did sing Sophie on stage. Hendricks also benefits from having that great Straussian, Wolfgang Sawallisch in charge of the orchestra. I know we were only meant to listen to the first song, but Hendricks and Sawallisch made me want to listen to the second too, and I'm tempted to seek out the whole performance. 

Hendricks easily wins it for me.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BBSVK said:


> There is a subforum on vocal music here on Talk classical. I know about it but do not go there.
> 
> Really, that picture of Arroyo is so weird. I went to wikipedia to find out, what kind of "syndrome" or deformity she had. But probably something bad happened to this foto only  The other ones look normal.


She is no Beyonce for sure, but this is a caricature. She is not deformed like this at all. She was very famous for being a fun guest on Johnny Carson.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Arroyo had a beautiful voice, but I don't really like her in this. It sounds lugubrious and the song never really takes off. I am reminded that, aside from Jessye, the versions I like best have sopranos, who are on the leaner side; Schwarzkopf, Popp and Fleming. The fist song is about Spring after all, so why not a Sophie voice here and Hendricks did sing Sophie on stage. Hendricks also benefits from having that great Straussian, Wolfgang Sawallisch in charge of the orchestra. I know we were only meant to listen to the first song, but Hendricks and Sawallisch made me want to listen to the second too, and I'm tempted to seek out the whole performance.
> 
> Hendricks easily wins it for me.


I think like the Brahms Requiem people have a certain type of voice they like for both pieces of music even though I don't think the composer was specific.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Edited post - Originally contained alternate versions of each of the selections which have now been changed.

Always willing to be of assistance...


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Shaughnessy said:


> This label release has a cleaner less hollow sound than the fan recording and hasn't been coupled to the second song. Hendricks' voice also has an increased sense of depth and presence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed both sound better. I still prefer Hendricks.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Shaughnessy said:


> This label release has a cleaner less hollow sound than the fan recording and hasn't been coupled to the second song. Hendricks' voice also has an increased sense of depth and presence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though we are divorced you still get to spend time with the kids 😜 Your help is still wanted and needed!!!!! I changed them. Nice to get rid of that photo.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Tsaraslondon said:


> *but Hendricks and Sawallisch made me want to listen to the second too, and I'm tempted to seek out the whole performance.*












Link to contents page - 









Richard Strauss: Lieder


Richard Strauss: Lieder. Warner Classics: 5046652. Buy download online. Barbara Hendricks (soprano) Philadelphia Orchestra, Wolfgang Sawallisch & Ralf Gothoni



www.prestomusic.com





Link to label authorized complete recording - 41 selections -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nnS4S0uyHkIAJgYbbzw15PnD0B1Yd7kxs


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Another Hendricks release that may come in handy some day - Store this one in the warehouse...










Link to contents of recording - 









Barbara Hendricks – Spirituals


Barbara Hendricks – Spirituals. Warner Classics: 2344252. Buy download online. Barbara Hendricks (soprano) & Dmitri Alexeev (piano) Moses Hogan Singers



www.prestomusic.com





Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_msU21VOKKwTOUq8nVTQ_l2VqJegOhkyNE



She would have been fierce competition in the "Deep River" contest...


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Shaughnessy said:


> Link to contents page -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll probably go for the CD. (I'm old fashioned like that)


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Shaughnessy said:


> Another Hendricks release that may come in handy some day - Store this one in the warehouse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already have it. Of the two CDs, I rather prefer the first one with Dmitri Alexeev on the piano. A link to my review of it on my blog.

Barbara Hendricks – Spirituals


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Thanks. I'll probably go for the CD. (I'm old fashioned like that)


Same here - I list these types of recordings for those who might be interested in hearing a sample or two.

First rate blog, my compliments!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Shaughnessy said:


> Same here - I list these types of recordings for those who might be interested in hearing a sample or two.
> 
> First rate blog, my compliments!


Why thank you, Sir.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I already have it. Of the two CDs, I rather prefer the first one with Dmitri Alexeev on the piano. A link to my review of it on my blog.
> 
> Barbara Hendricks – Spirituals


She is in an upcoming spirituals contest. I have around 5 separate contests. Every now and then they can add some variety. People seemed to enjoy Deep River.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I like Martina Arroyo here, I think that a heavier voice is right for the piece. 
The picture is pretty awful. It could be worse, but it would be hard. Did she quarrel with a photographer, a makeup artist, everybody?


----------

